

Conversation: Mark Cuban's new start-up, 'Motion Loft' - mviamari
http://namesake.com/conversation/ae8ce3ea-3bb5-11e0-9d61-12313f042095

======
lifto
I for one welcome our new Motion Loft overlords!

